# First projector



## rannalf (Aug 21, 2009)

First of all, hello! This is my first post. I made my way over here from avs and like things here very much! At any rate, I am starting a HT project in the house my family moved in to in November. I am looking for advice on equipment, placement, etc.

The basics - the room is in the basement and can be fully light controlled if I wish. It is "L" shaped with the HT section being 14' x 14', with an open back, excepting one column. I am on a budget of ~$3000, although this probably does include seating but not audio at this point. I will use my old, small HTIB for a while until I can get something quality.

My thoughts after looking around a little are maybe an Epson HC720 (based on the rave reviews I have read) and a DIY BOC screen, maybe painted with BW if the white BOC is too light for me. I have looked at the calcs on carltonbale and projectorcentral and think I can do a 110" 16:9 screen in this space. The front row of seating will probably be at 9'-10' from the screen, and the rear row at ~14' on a ~10" riser.

The ceiling height is 87" I think, and is a drop ceiling that will be painted flat black. Walls will be a flat brown of some shade. Right now, my main concerns are that my front row of seating will be too close, or that the low riser might not allow viewing of the bottom of the screen from the back row without the fronts reclined. I will have to do some more measuring to make sure all is kosher there.

Anyone have any suggestions, or see any potential "gotchas" with my plan so far? If so, PLEASE chime in  I hate to spend money twice, especially when it is due to my own ignorance or ineptitude!

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Greg, 
A 14x14 room is going to cause you some grief with sound so your going to need to address that with allot of room treatments.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Greg and welcome to the Shack..

It looks like you've covered most things fairly well, but a plan of the room would help us considerably to determine any problems..

My only concern at this stage is that 9 -10' viewing for a 110" 16:9 screen might be a little too close..
Also, you are going to need some acoustic treatments, so that needs to be taken into consideration as well..


----------



## rannalf (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I am a little worried about the screen size from the front row as well. As far as the room size goes, it is the short leg of an "L" shape as I mentioned. The screen wall will be on the end, where the room entrance (stairway) is as well. the back row of seating will not have a wall behind, but will recline into the open space of the long leg of the L. The corner of the L is occupied by a full bath, and the long side contains a 9' Olhausen pool table. 

Once I have the required post count, I will put up some pics. The total open space is about 420 sqft. It is all carpeted with the drop ceiling as I mentioned, so I think I can probably work the audio out ok. I think a modest 5.1 system will be good in here, but I understand with the close walls I will probably need to address the reflections, etc. with some panels.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you go to the "Testing" forum and use the Post Padding thread, you can run up your post count there..

We really need to see your room, showing windows (if any), doorways, stairs and openings to see what can be done..
It might be even possible to re-orientate the theatre area to better effect..


----------



## rannalf (Aug 21, 2009)

Welp, I bought the Epson HC720 (through the Shack Amazon storefront, no less!) this morning. I can't wait for it to arrive! I will see if I can get a drawing of the room up sometime this week. I never have figured out how to use sketchup very well, so I might have to do a screenie of a visio or something.


----------



## rannalf (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, let's see if I can get this right. Here is the existing room laid out with the prospective theater chairs, projector, and screen:



The bumpout in the right side of the "L" has a door in it, but Visio didn't want to cooperate, so I didn't put it there. Directly to the right of the back row of seats is a closet under the stairs, accessed from the other side of the wall (not on the drawing) that I thought I would use for my equipment room. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Your idea is pretty good. But i think the space is a little less.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Your seating position will determine your screen size..
Where you show the front row seating now will require a much smaller screen than 110"..
If you want to stay with the big screen, then all the seating will need to be moved back..with the front row at about 12' from the screen..


----------

